# الإسعافات الأولية - عرض بوربوينت ( ملف شامل )



## الروح النارى (9 يونيو 2010)

*الإسعافات الأولية*










*الإسعافات الأولية - عرض بوربوينت: تحميلfirstaid.pps*










*ما هى الإسعافات الأولية:*





*الإسعافات الأولية:*





*هى أول ما يُقدم إلى المصاب أو المريض بمرض مفاجىء من عناية ومساعدة حتى وصول الخبرة الطبية (الإسعاف أو الطبيب) أو لحين نقله إلى المستشفى.*





*كن مستعدا: *





*- فى أى وقت.*





*- فى أى مكان؛ معسكر - صحراء – شاطىء.*





*- لأى إصابة أو مرض مفاجىء.*





*- شروط لابد من توافرها بالمسعف: *





*- هدوء الأعصاب.*





*- سرعة البديهة وسرعة التصرف.*





*- الثقة بالنفس والشجاعة دون اضطراب أو توتر وانعكاس ذلك على المصاب نفسة بطمأنته وتبسيط الأمور له ونزع التوتر منه.*





*- الإحاطة بما ينبغى عمله.*





*- عدم تعريض النفس للخطر، فلا يحاول إنقاذ غريق إذا كان لايعرف العوم - أو محاولة إطفاء الحرائق دون حماية النفس بالطرق السليمة. *





*كيف تحمل شخصًا مصابا:*





*- يمكنك عمل كرسى من يديك ويدى زميل على أن يجلس عليه المصاب ثم يمسك المصاب بيديه حول رقبة كل منكما.*





*- أما إذا كان المصاب غير قادر على حفظ توازنه يمكن استخدام ثلاثة أيادى فقط أما اليد الرابعة فتكون خلف ظهر المريض كمسند.*





*- أما إذا كانت بمفردك قف بجانب المصاب من الجهة التى أصيب بها ثم تحيط ظهره بذراعك وتضع ذراعه حول عنقك مع القبض على رسغ هذه الذراع. *





*إسعاف الطفل فاقد الوعي *





*قم بوضع الطفل على ظهره ووجهه متجها نحو الجانب ثم ارفع ساقي الطفل لمستوى اعلى من مستوى الرأس ولا تعطي الطفل اي شيء عن طريق الفم ثم اتصل بالطبيب اذا لم يستعد الطفل وعيه خلال دقائق *





*إسعاف الكسور والرضوض *





*لا تقم بتحريك الطفل الذي يشتبه باصابته بكسر في العنق او في العمود الفقري لان تحريكه قد يسبب له أذية خطيرة ودائمة ويجب ان تشتبه بوجود كسر عندما يتعرض طفل ما لحادث سقوط او رض وعند وجود الم وتورم او تشوه في ناحية الرض كذلك عندما يسبب تحريك الطرف الما للطفل وهنا يجب عدم تحريك الطرف قبل تثبيته واطلب الاسعاف بعد تثبيت الطرف المكسور ويمكنك وضع كمادات من الماء البارد ريثما يحضر الاسعاف *





*إسعاف اللدغات:*





*لدغات الحشرات:*





*قم بازالة ذيل الحشرة من مكان اللدغ ثم ضع كمادة ماء بارد لتخيف الالم ويجب عليك اسعاف الطفل الملدوغ الى الطبيب في حال ظهور اي مما يلي *





*الشرى او طفح جلدي اقياء ضيق نفس حالة اغماء.*





*لدغة العقرب:*





*تأكد اولا من عدم وجود العقرب في مكان قريب ثم طبق كمادات الماء البارد مكان اللدغة ثم اسعف الطفل الى اقرب طبيب *





*في حالات لدغة الافعى هنا يجب عدم وضع الماء البارد مكان اللدغة فقط اجعل الطفل بوضعية يكون فيها مكان اللدغة اخفض من القلب وقم باسغاف الطفل الى اقرب مشفى.*





*اسعاف الطفل المصاب بارتفاع في درجة الحرارة*





*تعتبر درجة حرارة الطفل مرتفعة اذا كانت اكثر من37.5 درجة مئوية ويكون ملمس جلد الطفل عندها حارا او يكون الطفل مصابا بالقشعريرة او التعرق ويفضل دائما قياس درجة حرارة الطفل وكإجراء اولي قم باعطاءالطفل احد الادوية الخافضة للحرارة التي يصفها طبيب الأطفال عادة وافضلها تحاميل السيتامول او شراب البروفين ولا تعط الطفل الأسبيرين خاصة في حالات الكريب وجدري الماء ولا تضع كمادات الماء البارد او الثلج او الكحول على جسم الطفل اما اذا كانت حرارة جسم الطفل مرتفعة بسبب تعرضه لاشعة الشمس لفترة طويلة فقم بنقل الطفل الى مكان اكثر برودة واعطه الكثير من السوائل وأخيرا تذكر دوما ان الحرارة ليست مرضا بحد ذاتها وانما هي احد اعراض المرض ولابد من مراجعة الطبيب لمعرفة سبب الحرارة خاصة اذا كان عمر الطفل اقل من ثلاثة اشهر.*





*إسعاف الطفل بعد تعرضه لضربة على الرأس:*





*لا تقم بتحريك الطفل الذي يشتبه بإصابته بأذية في الرأس او العنق او العمود الفقري لان اي حركة للطفل هنا قد تؤذيه وتسبب أذية خطيرة ويجب عليك فقط طلب الطبيب او الاسعاف خاصة اذا كان لدى الطفل اي مما يلي :*





*فقد وعي او ميل شديد للنوم *





*صداع مستمر او اقياءات *





*عدم القدرة على تحريك احد الأطراف *





*سيلان الدم او سيلان سائل اصفر من الانف او من الاذن *





*عند وجود الاختلاجات *





*عند وجود اضطراب في الوعي او السوك او الكلام *





*إسعاف الطفل المتسمم:*





*قم باسعاف الطفل الى الطبيب او الى اقرب مشفى اذا كان لدى الطفل المتسمم اي مما يلي: *





*فقد للوعي, ميل للنوم , إختلاجات, صعوبة في التنفس.*





*اسعاف الطفل الذي تناول المادة السامة عن طريق الفم:*





*كل مادة يبتلعها الطفل غير الاغذية تعتبر حالة تسمم خطيرة وعليك عندها الإتصال بمركز التسممات ولا تجبر الطفل على الإقياء لا بعد استشارة الطبيب لان الاقياء قد يؤذي الطفل.*





*إسعاف الطفل المتعرض للغازات والابخرة السامة :*





*أخرج الطفل الى مكان بعيد عن الدخان حيث يوجد هواء نقي ثم اتصل بالطبيب واذا توقف تنفس الطفل ابدأ بالتنفس الإصطناعي حتى يصل الاسعاف.*





*التسممات عبر الجلد :*





*اذا تعرض جلد الطفل لمادة سامة مثل الاسيد او المبيدات الحشرية قم عندها بإزالة هذه المادة من على جلد الطفل وانزع الملابس الملوثة ثم اغسل الجلد المصاب بكميات كبيرة من الماء والصابون ثم اتصل بالطبيب.*





*قبلة الحياة:*





*قد يتوقف تنفس الإنسان إذا غرق أو حاصره الدُخان أو غاب عن الوعى وقد تكون قبلة الحياه أو التنفس الصناعى هى المُنقذ الوحيد لإعادة التنفُس مرة أخرى وإلاّ سيموت المصاب إذا استمر توقف التنفس إلى أربع دقائق، لذا يجب التصرف بسرعة فائقة فى مثل هذه الحالة.*





*الخطوات: *





*- يوضع المصاب على ظهره مع ثنى الرأس إلى الوراء بحيث تتجه فتحتى الأنف إلى أعلى.*





*- ندفع الفك السفلى إلى أعلى بحيث تبرُز الذقن لأن هذا يمنع اللسان من إغلاق القسم الخلفى من الحلق.*





*- يتم تفريغ الفم من كل شىء فيه حتى الأسنان الصناعية.*





*- باليد اليسرى نضم فتحتى الأنف وجذب الرأس إلى الوراء وباليد اليمنى نبق الذقن متجهًا إلى أعلى.*





*- خذ نفسا عميقا وأطبق شفتيك بإحكام حول فم المصاب.*





*- أنفخ بلطف وثبات إلى داخل الفم والرئتين ثم أدر رأسك لاستنشاق هواء جديد والتحقق من أن صدر المصاب يرتفع ثم ينخفض مع خروج الهواء من رئتيه فإذا لم يكن كذلك فلنفحص مسالك الهواء مرة أخرى نستمر فى النفخ 4 مرات حتى يتم تزويده بالأكسجين بأسرع ما يمكن.*





*- نتابع النفخ مرة كل 5 ثوان.*





*- حالما يستعيد المصاب تنفسه أقلب المصاب فى اتجاهك لوضع المصاب فى وضع الإفاقة. ولا نتركه وحده بأى حال من الأحوال إذ قد يتوقف التنفس مرة أخرى.*





*- تأكد من إنه جارى استدعاء الطبيب أو سيارة الإسعاف.*





*وضع الأفاقة: *





*- إذا كان المصاب مستلقيًا على ظهره نضع ذراعه القريب منك ملاصقة لجسمه. أما الذراع الأخرى فيجب ثنيها فوق الصدر.*





*- أثن الساق البعيدة وابعدها عن الجسم واجعلها تتصالب مع الساق الأخرى.*





*- أمسك بملابس المصاب عند الوسط إمساكًا قويًا ثم اجذب المصاب نحوك بحيث يصبح مضجعًا على جنبه وحاول أن تسند رأسه وانت تدير جسمه.*





*- متى قلبت المصاب على وضع الإفاقة اسحب الذراع الذى تحتة برفق حتى تصبح ممدودة بمحاذاة الظهر وتأكد من أن الرأس أدير إلى أحد الجانبين، إلى الأعلى قليلاً.*





*كل هذا بافتراض أن النبض مستمر وكالمعتاد ولكن التنفس فقط هو المتوقف أما إذا تبين أن النبض أيضًا غير محسوس فالأمر يتطلب التنفس الصناعى مع تدليك القلب فى نفس الوقت بمعدل 15 مرة تدليك ثم تنفس للبالغ ومعدل 5 مرات تدليك مع تنفس للطفل.*





*وتدليك القلب يتم بوضع اليد اليسرى إلى اليسار قليلاً من منتصف القفص الصدرى ثم راحة اليد اليمنى على اليسرى وشد الذراعين ليصبحا متعامدين على صدر المريض والضغط بقوة على الصدر. أما فى الأطفال فيكفى استخدام كف اليد فقط للضغط على الصدر.*





*الإختناق : ماذا تعرف لتنقذ الآخرين منه؟*





*الأطفال والأولاد الصغار تدفع بهم حشريتهم إلى وضع الأشياء في أفواههم مما يؤدي إلى اختناقهم، في حين أن الأولاد الأكبر سناًً والبالغين قد يختنقون بالطعام الذي يؤكل بسرعة. أيا كان السبب يجب عليك أن تكون مستعداً للتصرف بسرعة، وحتى إلى إنعاش الضحية إذا توقف عن التنفس. *





*بالنسبة إلى البالغين : *





*- ابدأ بالطلب إلى المصاب بأن يسعل. *





*- إن لم يستطع إخراج ما يخنقه بالسعال، قف وراءه واجعله ينحني عند الوسط، أضرب بكفك المفتوحة على أعلى الظهر بين لوحي الكتفين، وكرر ذلك خمس مرات. *





*- إن فشل هذا، فأحط بذراعيك خصر المصاب واشبك يديك تحت القفص الصدري مباشرة، أضغط بشدة إلى الداخل والأعلى خمس مرات. *





*- تابع الضرب بين الكتفين والضغط على البطن، بشكل متبادل حتى يزول الإنسداد. *





*- إذا فقد المصاب وعيه، استعد لتقوم بعملية انتعاش واطلب الإسعاف. *




:download:​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يونيو 2010)

> *إسعاف اللدغات:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اه كنت قريت كمان عن اسعافات لدغات الثعبان

نربط قبل مكان اللدغة جامد عشان السم ميسريش فى الجسم

وبعدين نبدأ بمص الدم بماصة مخصصة ولو مش موجودة يبقى ببقنا

ونخرج كمية من الدم بتتوقف على حسب حجم المصاب

شكرا الروح الناااااااارى على الموضوع المتكامل

وجارى التحميل وتكلمة القراءة
​


----------



## الروح النارى (9 يونيو 2010)

*:download:*



*للأطفال بين 2 و7 سنوات : *





*- شجع الطفل على السعال. *





*- إن فشل هذا الأسلوب، احن الطفل إلى الأمام واضربه حتى خمس مرات بكفك المفتوحة بين الكتفين. *





*- باستخدام إصبع واحد تحقق داخل فم الطفل عما يسبب الإنسداد، ولكن بانتباه. *





*- في حال الفشل، إركع وراء الطفل واشبك ذراعيك حول صدره مشكلاً قبضة بيديك. ضع قبضتك على عظمة الثدي السفلى واضغط باتجاه الدر. كرر ذلك خمس مرات بمعدل مرة كل ثلاث ثوان. *





*- تفحّص فمه وإن وجدت الأمر ضرورياً كرر الضرب على الظهر. *





*- إن فشل هذا، قف وراء المصاب واجمع يديك في قبضة قبالة وسط أعلى البطن. إضغط بحدة إلى الأعلى خمس مرات، ومن ثم بحدة إلى الأعلى خمس مرات، ومن ثم تحقق من فمه مرة ثانية. *





*- أطلب الإسعاف، مكرراً الضرب على الظهر والضغط على البطن إذا لزم الأمر حتى تصل المساعدة. *





*للأطفال ما دون السنة : *





*- مدد الطفل ووجهه إلى الأسفل على طول ذراعك لدعم ظهره وذقنه، واضطرب بين الكتفين خمس مرات. *





*- تحقق من فم الطفل بانتباه مستعملاً إصبعاً واحداً. *





*- إن لم تنجح هذه الطريقة، ضع الطفل ووجهه إلى الأعلى على ذرعك أو حضنك، واضغط بشدة حذرة الحلمة مباشرة مستخدماً الإصبعين السبابة والأوسط من اليد. تحقق من فمه ثانية بحثاً عن مؤشر واضح للإنسداد. *





*- إن لم يزل الإنسداد اطلب مساعدة طبية على وجه السرعة وكرر المحاولات المذكورة أعلاه حتى تصل المساعدة أو يزول الإنسداد. *





*تحذير: لا تستخدم الضغط على البطن (المستخدمة في فئتي العمر السابقتين) إطلاقاً على الطفل.*





*الحروق*





*إغسل مكان الحرق بماء بارد ثم قم بتغطية الحرق بقطعة قماش طرية ومبللة بماء بارد حتى يزول الألم , وتكفي عادة مدة خمسة عشر دقيقة ويجب عدم وضع الجليد على الحرق.*





*الحروق المترافقة بالفقاعات:*





*إغسل مكان الحرق بماء بارد ولا تخرب الفقاعات ثم اتصل بالطبيب ولا تغطي الحرق وكل حرق في الوجه او اليدين او القدمين او الأعضاء التناسلية يجب ان يتم مشاهدته من قبل الطبيب في اقرب وقت.*





*الحروق الكبيرة او العميقة:*





*اتصل بالإسعاف مباشرة او قم باسعاف الطفل المحروق بنفسك وريثما يحضر الإسعاف قم بازالة كافة الالبسة من على جسم الطفل ولا تقم بوضع اية ادوية او مواد منزلية على الحرق ويمكن تغطية الطفل ببطانية حتى يتم اسعافه.*





*الحروق الكهربائية والكيماوية:*





*إفصل مصدر الكهرباء أولا ولا تحاول لمس الطفل بيدك المجردة ولكن حاول ابعاد الطفل عن مصدر الكهرباء بقطعة خشب جافة او بقطعة قماش سميكة وجافة وبالنسبة للحروق الناجمة عن المواد الكيماوية تسعف بشكل اولي بسكب الماء النظيف عليها, وجميع الحروق الكهربائية والكيماوية يجب ان تشاهد لاحقا من قبل الطبيب.*





*إسعاف الطفل الرضيع في حالات الشردقة او الإستنشاق:*





*تعتبر هذه الحالة من الحالات الاسعافية الهامة التي يمكن ان تنقذ حياة طفل اذا كان المسعف متدربا عليها وتذكر ان اهم شيء في هذه الحالة هو تأمين وصول الهواء الى الرئتين.*





*المقصود بالشردقة اوالإختناق هو دخول جسم اجنبي الى مجرى التنفس عند الطفل , وهي تكثر خلال السنوات الاولى خاصة في بدء المشي , واكثر الاجسام الاجنبية التي يستنشقها الاطفال هي قطع النقود والمكسرات مثل البزر والفستق لذلك ينصح بعدم ترك المكسرات بين يدي الاطفال الصغار وما يحدث عادة هو ان الطفل اثناء اللعب يصاب فجأة بشعور من الإختناق والغصة والزرقة نتيجة دخول الجسم الاجنبي في مجرى الهواء.*





*- اذا كان الطفل بعد الاستنشاق طبيعيا يبكي ويسعل ويتكلم فلا تقم بأي اجراء ولكن اتصل بالطبيب *





*- أما اذا اصيب الطفل اثر الاستنشاق بالاختناق واصبح مزرقا وغير قادرا على التنفس فاتبع الخطوات التالية بدقة:*





*- ابطح الطفل على راحة كفك اليسرى وراسه متدلي للاسفل , ثم اصفع ظهر الطفل براحة كفك اليمنى ولخمس مرات متتالية بحيث تكون الصفعة بين لوحي الكتف للطفل.*





*وبعد ان تنهي الخمس صفعات اقلب الطفل بحيث يصبح وجهه للاعلى وثبت اصبعين من اصابعك على منتصف عظم القص وقم بجراء خمس ضغطات متتالية لصدر الطفل وهذا يسمى تمسيد القلب.*





*ثم كرر الخطوتان السابقتان اي صفع الظهر ثم تمسيد القلب حتى يتم خروج الجسم الاجنبي من فم الطفل ويعود تنفس الطفل طبيعيا, اما اذا فشلت عدة محاولات وبقي الطفل فاقدا للوعي فعليك القيام بما يلي :*





*- ضع الطفل على الارض وافتح فم الطفل وحاول ان تشاهد الجسم الغريب واستخرجه باصبعيك ثم قم بإمالة راس الطفل للخلف قليلا وطبق التنفس الاصطناعي كما سيرد في الفقرة التالية :*





*الانعاش القلبي الرئوي للطفل او التنفس الاصطناعي او ال CPR :*





*المقصود بالانعاش القلبي الرئوي هو تقديم التهوية والتمسيد القلبي للطفل الذي أصيب بتوقف القلب والتنفس حتى يعودان للعمل بشكل طبيعي وعليك اتباع الخطوات التالية بدقة عند قيامك بعملية الإنعاش: *





*- ابطح الطفل على الارض ووجهه للأعلى واجعل راس الطفل مائلا للخلف قليلا وطبق فمك على فم الطفل الرضيع بحيث تحيط شفتاك بفم وانف الطفل بشكل محكم وكامل وابدأ بنفخ الهواء وركز نظرك اثناء النفخ على بطن الطفل ويكون نفخ الهواء اولا لمرتين فقط. *





*- بعد ذلك نتابع حسب دخول الهواء الى الرئتين او عدم دخوله.*





*اذا ارتفع بطن الطفل بعد نفخ الهواء فهذا دليل على وصول الهواء الى الرئتين عندها قم بتحري نبض الطفل فاذا كان النبض موجودا استمر بنفخ الهواء ببطء اي مرة كل ثلاث ثواني واستمر بانعاش الطفل طالما ان النبض موجودا حتى يصل فريق الاسعاف.*





*اما اذا كان النبض غائبا فعليك البدء بتمسيد القلب وذلك بوضع اصبعين من اصابعك على منتصف عظم االقص والقيام بخمس ضغطات للقلب وبعد كل خمس حركات تمسيد يجب نفخ الهواء لمرة واحدة وهكذا اي كرر هذه العملية حتى تشعر بان النبض قد عاد. *





*أما اذا كان بطن الطفل لا يرتفع عند نفخ الهواء فهذا دليل على عدم وصول الهواء الى الرئتين عندها قم بإمالة راس الطفل الى الخلف قليلا وانفخ الهواء في فم الطفل لمرتين ثم ضع الطفل الرضيع على كفة يدك واصفع ظهر الطفل بخمس صفعات متتالية بين لوحي الكتف ثم اقلب الطفل واجري تمسيد القلب من جديد بخمس ضغطات على منتصف عظم القص ثم افتح فم الطفل وحاول ان تستخرج الجسم الغريب من فم الطفل وكرر عملية نفخ الهواء وتمسيد القلب بمعدل نفخة لكل خمسة ضغطات على الصدر حتى يعود القلب للعمل او يصل الاسعاف. *





*اسعاف الجروح عند الأطفال*





*تأكد دوما من تلقي الطفل للجرعات الكاملة من لقاح الكزاز.*





*اسعاف الكدمات :*





*الكدمة هي رض على النسج الرخوة تتظاهر على شكل احمرار او ازرقاق في الجلد مع تورم ولكن دون وجود جرح صريح ويتم اسعاف الكدمة بوضع كمادات الماء االبارد فوق الكدمة لمدة نصف ساعة اما اذا كانت الكدمة كبيرة او هناك تهتك في النسج فيجب الاتصال بالطبيب*





*اسعاف الجروح القاطعة :*





*قم بتطبيق الضغط على الجرح النازف بقطعة قماش نظيفة وذلك لايقاف النزف اولا,أما اذا كان الجرح كبيرا وعميقا فاتصل بالطبيب مع الاستمرار بالضغط, الجروح الصغيرة يمكن غسلها بالماء والصابون ثم تغطى بشاش معقم أما الجروح الكبيرة فتخاط من قبل الطبيب.*





*الخدوش والكشوط تغسل بالماء والصابون ثم تغطى بشاش معقم غير لاصق كالذي تغطى به الحروق.*





*الجروح الناجمة عن الشظايا تغسل بالماء والصابون. ولا تقم بنزع الشظايا الكبيرة ,أما الشظايا الصغيرة فيمكن إزالتها بملقط نظيف.*





*الجروح الواخزة كالجروح الناجمة عن السكين, وهنا لا تقم بنزع الجسم الغريب الذي انغرز في الجسم اذا كان هذا الجسم كبيرا كالسكين وانما اتركه مكانه في جسم الطفل حتى يتم اسعافه. أما الجروح الواخزة الصغيرة تغسل بالماء والصابون ويجب اعطاء الطفل المصل المضاد للكزاز اذا كان عمره اكثر من خمسة سنوات. *





*ماذا تفعل إن شعرت بعوارض نوبة قلبية؟*





*إن شعرت بألم حاد مفاجىء في صدرك دون أن تتمكن من تحديد مصدره، وإن امتد إلى العنق والكتفين أو الذراعين، أو ربما شعرت بأنك غير قادر على التقاط أنفاسك وأن جلدك رطب وأنك على شفير التقيؤ أو الإغماء، فلا تتجاهل هذه الإشارات، فربما أنت تتعرض لنوبة قلبية. ماذا يجب عليك أن تفعل؟ اطلب الرعاية الصحية فوراً. فكلما أسرع الأطباء في تحديد الجلطة التي تخنق تدفق الدم عبر القلب الجائع للأوكسجين، كلما تراجعت إمكانية إصابتك بأضرار دائمة. *





*اطلب سيارة أجرة فوراً، أو إسأل أحداً ليأخذك إلى المستشفى، في هذا الوقت، إليك خمس خطوات يمكنك فعلها لمساعدة نفسك : *





*- امضغ حبة أسبرين بحجم 325 ملليغرام غير مغلفة لأن المضغ يساعد في وصول الأسبرين الى مجرى الدم بسرعة. فحبة الاسبرين العادية عامل فعال مضاد لتجليط الدم. لكن يجب التحذير إلى ضرورة عدم تناوله إن كان يسبب الحساسية لك أو كان لديك تاريخ مع داء القرحة. *





*- اسعل إن كنت تشعر بالإغماء. فثقل الرأس الحاد مؤشر إلى أن الدماغ لا يحصل على حاجته من الدم والأوكسجين. فإن تراجع تدفق كثيراً فقدت الوعي وبدأ دماغك بالموت خلال دقائق. وإن أحسست بأنك على وشك الإغماء ابدأ بالسعال بأقصى قوة، سعلة واحدة كل ثانية إلى ثلاث ثوان، ولا تتوقف حتى يصل من يساعدك. فهذا يعطي دفعاً للصدر شبيهاً بعملية الإنعاش القلبي والرئوي. *





*- إن كنت تتناول الفياغرا فلا تخفي الأمر. فإن الجميع بينه وبين النيتروغليسيرين، أو أي دواء آخر. والأفضل هو ان تحتفظ بلائحة للأدوية التي تتناولها في محفظة جيببك *





*- استشر طبيباً لأمراض القلب. فأطباء الطوارىء قادرون على إنقاذك من أي أزمة فورية، ولكن ما إن ينتهي عملهم اطلب حضور طبيب متخصص في امراض القلب ليشرف على حالتك في ما بعد.*





*- قم بواجباتك الآن. لا تنتظر حتى تصاب بنوبة قلبية لتتأكد ما إذا كانت المستشفى وشركة التأمين قادرين على توفير الأفضل لك. *





*والمستشفيات التعليمية الكبرى أو تلك التي يضم قسم الطوارىء فيها وحدة الآلام الصدر هي الأفضل تجهيزاً لمرضى النوبات القلبية، وتأكد أيضاً إن كانت الوحدات التي تقدم خدمات سيارات الإسعاف يمكنها أن تقلك في حال الطوارىء إلى هذه المستشفيات. واسأل شركة التأمين التالي : هل يمكنك اختيار المستشفى الذي تريد؟ وهل تحتاج إلى إذن مسبق منها لرؤية طبيب قلب في حال الطوارىء؟ *


*:download:*​


----------



## الروح النارى (9 يونيو 2010)

*:download:*




*:download:*


*شنطة الإسعافات*





*لابد من تواجدها فى كل التحركات مع استخدام المعدات المتاحة فى حالة عدم توافر شنطة الإسعاف (مثل الحزام فى تثبيت الكسور، أو الوشاح لتعليق يد مكسورة أو ربط جرح).*





*عدة الإسعاف الأولى: *





*- يجب أن تكون الشنطة بسيطة الشكل يسهل فتحها بسرعة عن طريق أى أحد فمثلا لاتكون شنطة بالأرقام (أو شنطة لها مفاتيح) فلا يستطيع فتحها إلاّ صاحبها الذى ربما يكون غير موجود.*





*- توضع الأشياء بالترتيب داخل الشنطة بأماكن وجودها حتى يسهل الوصول إلى شىء بسهولة.*





*محتويات الشنطة: *





*(1) أدوات: مقص - ملقات أو جفت - دبابيس مشبك - ثرمومترللحرارة.*





*(2) للغيارات: قطن - شاش - بلاستر.*





*(3) مطهرات: منظف للجلد (مُطهر) - ميكروكروم - صبغة يود.*





*(4) مراهم: *





*- مضادات حيوية.*





*- للحروق.*





*- لحساسية الجلد.*





*(5) قطرات للعين.*





*(6) رباط ضاغط.*





*(7) أدوية طوارىء.*





*- مواد تؤخذ بالفم: *





*- روح نعناع: للمغص.*





*- زجاجة كورامين وقطارة: منشط للجهاز التنفسى لضيق التنفس.*





*- أسبرين. نوفالجين اسبو: لدرجات الحرارة العالية.*





*- أقراص للإسهال.*





*- أقراص للانتفاخ.*





*- أقراص للدوسنتريا.*





*- حقن وسرنجات.*





*(8) حبل (لإنقاذ غريق).*





*اللسعات والعضات: *





*- تكون معظم عضات الحيوانات صغيرة ويمكن معاملتها معاملة الجروح حيث ينظف مكان العض أو الخدش لكى لا يتلوث بالجراثيم مع إعطاء المصاب حُقنة التيتانوس ثم العرض على الطبيب إذا لزم الأمر.*





*- أما بالنسبة للعقارب والثعابين فلابد من نقل المصاب بأقصى سرعة إلى المستشفى دون تحريك الجزء المصاب مع ربط الجزء السابق للإصابة وحاول أن تتذكر شكل الحية أو الثعبان.*





*إذا أصيب بفقدان الوعى أو الحمى فلا تحاول إفاقته لأنه سوف لا يستجيب، فقط ضعه فى وضع الإفاقه أثناء نقله للمستشفى.*





*- بالنسبة للنحل أو الحشرات الصغيرة أو قنديل البحر فهو لايسبب خطرًا يذكر بل فقط إحساس بالحك (حساسية)، يتم غسل المكان بماء بارد عدة مرات ويُدهن مكان الإصابة بمرهم حساسية وقد يحتاج الأمر إلى حقن حساسية فى الحالات الشديدة والنادرة.*





*- أما الكلاب فابتعد عنها ولا تربت بيدك على ظهر كلب لا تعرفة حتى لو بدا أليفًا نظيفًا (عدوى الجرب).*





*وقد يكون الكلب مصاب بعدوى الكلب (**Rabis**) وينتقل هذا المرض للإنسان عن طريق العض وهو مُميت فى أغلب الأحيان. فإذا حدث ذلك أنقل المريض فورا للمستشفى مع تنظيف مكان الجرح ومحاولة إيقاف النزيف إن وجد.*





*القواعد الأساسية في الإسعاف الأولى:*





*1- إبعاد المصاب عن مصدر الخطر.*





*2- فك الأربطة والأحزمة والملابس الضيقة*





*3- تمزيق أو قص الملابس حول مكان الجرح أو الإصابة.*





*4- إذا كان المصاب في حالة إغماء : إبحث عن أي جسم غريب في الفم كالأسنان الصناعية أو بقايا القيء وأزلها وأمل رأسه جانبا والى الأسفل إذا أمكن واجذب لسانه إلى الأمام حتى لا يختنق.*





*5- إذا كان التنفس متوقفا أجر له تنفسا صناعيا من الفم للفم فورا.*





*6- في حالة وجود نزف ظاهر يوقف النزف بالضغط على موضع النزف بالأصابع أو بقطعة قماش نظيفة أو يربط النازف في مكان أعلى من الجرح برباط ضاغط.*





*7- في حالة الاشتباه في وجود نزف داخلي يجب الإسراع في نقل المصاب لمركز الرعاية الصحية، وعلامات النزف الداخلي هي : قلق المصاب، وشكواه من العطش، وسرعة تنفسه، وشحوب لونه وبرودة جلده وسرعة النبض وضعفه، مع عدم وجود إصابة ظاهرة.*





*8- إذا كان في حالة ضربة شمس: (أي لا يوجد تعرق، حرارته مرتفعه، الجلد أحمر وساخن) يمدد المصاب بعيدا عن الشمس ورأسه أعلى من قدميه مع غمس أطرافه في ماء بارد مثلج.*





*9- لا يعطى المغمى عليه أي شيء بالفم.*





*النزيف الخارجي*





*نزيف شرياني - نزيف وريدي - النزيف الشعيري*





*النزيف الشرياني*





*هو الدم الذي يخرج من الشرايين ويتميز بلونه الاحمر الفاتح لانه مشبع بالاكسجين والنزيف لايتخثر فيه بسرعه ويكون تدفقه سريع جدا لهذا يكون النزيف الشرياني اخطر انواع النزيف ويجب ايقافه بسرعه واخد التدابير الازمه لايقافه*





*النزيف الوريدي*





*هو الدم الذي يخرج من الوريد ويكون لونه احمر داكن لعدم وجود الاكسجين ويكون ثابت التدفق وعادة يسهل ايقافه اسرع من النزيف الشرياني ويجب ان ننوه ان النزيف من الاورده العميقه قد يكون غزيرا ويصعب ايقافه مثل النزيف الشرياني لذا على اي حال يجب ايقاف النزيف الوريدي*





*النزيف الشعيري*





*هو الدم الخارج من الشعيرات الدمويه وهو شبيه في لونه بالدم الوريدي وهذا النوع من النزيف لايشكل خطوره في الحال وغالبا مايتوقف لوحده لكن يجب ايقافه وتطهيره لعدم التهابه.*





*ماذا تفعل حيال ذلك؟*





*الضغط المباشر*





*اضغط مباشرة على الجرح باستخدام ضماد او شاش واذا لم يتوقف النزيف استخدم ضغط اضافي بيدك مع مراعاة عدم التلوث بالدم لعدم نقل العدوىاذا لم يتوفر الشاش المعقم استحدم اي قطعة قماش او فوطه نظيفه لاتزيل الضماد من مكانه اذا لم يتوقف النزيف بل استخدم ضماد اخر فوق الضماد المشبع بالدم وترك الاثنين في مكانهما.*





*رفع العضو المصاب*





*قد يساعد رفع العضو المصاب في ايقاف النزف الا ان الضغط المباشر على النزيف مطلوب ايضا واذا تم رفع العضو المصاب فان الجادبيه تساعد على تخفيض ضغط الدم وهذا من شأنه ان يبطىء النزيف.*





*استخدام نقاط الضغط*





*اذا لم يتوقف النزيف يمكن استخدام نقاط الضغط وهي المستخدمه في ايقاف معظم حالات النزيف واكثر نقطتين سهلتين يغلب استعمالهما هما النقطه العضديه في الدراع اذا كان النزيف في اليد والنقطه الفخديه في منطقة الشريان الفخدي اذاكان النزيف في القدم ويتم استخدام نفاط الضغط فقط في حالة فشل ايقاف النزيف بالضغط المباشر او رفع العضو.*





*الكسور*





*الكسور المضاعفه المفتوحه:*





*ويكون فيها الكسر بارز الى الخارج مصحوب بالنزيف*





*الكسور البسيطه او المغلقه:*





*يكون فيها الكسر مغلق مع وجود ورم في مكان الاصابة مع وجود آلام شديدة.*





*اسعاف الكسور:*





*بصوره عامه تحتاج الكسور الى التثبيت ويتم ذلك باستخدام الجبائر وهنالك اهداف من تثبيت الكسور وهي:*





*منع الكسر المغلق ان يتحول الى كسر مفتوح.*





*منع اتلاف الاعصاب والاوعيه المجاوره والانسجه الاخرى بالعضم المكسور.*





*تقليل النزيف والورم.*





*خفض الالم الناتج عن حركة الطرف المكسور.*





*عند استخدام الجبائر هنالك عدة اسس يجب ان تراعيها لضمان عدم حدوث اي مضاعفات للمصاب وهي كالاتي:*





*- اشرح للمصاب ان تقويم الكسر قد يسبب الما مؤقتا سيزول بعد تقويم الكسر وتجبيره.*





*- يجب ازالة الملابس فوق منطقة الكسر.*





*- لا تحاول معالجة الكسر اذا كان الكسر مشوه والدوره الدمويه مستمره لا تحاول تقويمه بل ثيته في مكانه وعلى حالته.*





*- تقويم الكسور ذات الزاويه الحاده للعضام الطويله كالفخد مثلا قبل التجبير.*





*- لاحظ وجود النبض بنهاية الطرف المكسورقبل وبعد تجبيره في حالة عدم حس النبض يجب ان تعيد محاولة التجبير مرة اخرى.*





*- استخدم جبائر شد ثابته ولا تتعامل مع الكسور بحركات قويه وسريعه اثناء تثبيت الكسور بل تعامل معها بلطف*





*- في حالة الكسور المفتوحه لا تحاول دفع اطراف العضام البارزه الى الداخل لان ذلك يؤدي الى التلوث والعدوى فقط لف الكسر المفتوح بالضماد وذلك لايقاف النزيف اذاوجد مع تجبير الكسرعلى حاله.*





*- تذكر دائما ان الكسور يصاحبها الام شديده جدا قد يدخل المصاب من خلالها في صدمه من شدة الام لذا تعامل مع الكسور بحذر ولطف*





*اصابات العمود الفقري.*





*- غالبا تنتج من حوادث السيارات او السقوط من علو واي خطا في التعامل مع ضحايا هذه الحوادث قد يعني ان يمضي الضحيه بقية عمره عاجزا ومقعدا لذا يجب مراعاة عدم تحريك اي مصاب يحتمل ان يكون لديه اصابه في العمود الفقري الا بواسطة فرق متخصص ومدرب لمثل هذه الحالات فكن حذرا.*





*كيف تعرف ان المصاب لديه اصابة في العمود الفقري؟*





*اطرح عليه هذه الاسئلة:*





*هل تحس بالام في ظهرك*





*هل يمكن تحس بقدميك*





*هل يمكن تحريك اصابع القدمين*





*اذا لم يستطع ذلك بالصوره الطبيعيه فتوقع حدوث اصابه فكن حذرا.*





*الاغماء - فقدان الوعي*





*هنالك اسباب كثيره لفقدان الانسان وعيه في حالة وجود انسان فاقد الوعي اتبع الاتي:*





*تأكد من وعي المصاب وذلك بالنداء عليه او هز كتفه*





*اطلب المساعده بالاتصال بالاسعاف*





*تاكد من ان المصاب يتنفس وذلك بفتح مجرى الهواء من ثم حس-انظر -اسمع*





*تاكد من وجود النبض*





*اذا كان النبض والتنفس موجودين اتبع الاتي*





*افتح مجرى الهواء للمصاب وحافظ عليه مفتوحا*





*ارفع قدمي المصاب بوضع وساده او اي شيءتحتهما*





*حافظ على تدفئة المصاب بتغطية الصاب*





*اذا لم تتمكن من الاتصال بالاسعاف انقل المريض الى المستشفى*





*الصدمة:*





*تعريف الصدمة*





*هي فشل الجهاز القلبي الوعائي في تزويد الجسم بكميه كافيه من الدم محمله بالاكسجين لارواء الانسجه الحيويه*





*اسباب الصدمة*





*فشل القلب في ضخ الدم الكافي*





*نقص حاد في كمية الدم والسوائل في الجسم مما يؤدي الى نقص كمية الدم الذي يضخها القلب*





*توسع الاوعيه الدمويه مما يسبب قلة الاكسجين الواصل الى الخلايه*





*اسعافها:*





*افتح مجرى الهواء وحافظ عليه مفتوحا*





*ارفع قدمي المصاب الى الاعلى بوضع وساده او ماشابه*





*حافظ على حرارة جسم المصاب بتغطيته ببطانيه او ماشابه*



:download:​


----------



## الروح النارى (9 يونيو 2010)

*:download:*





*:download:*



:download:

*الحروق:*





*الحروق واحدة من الأسبابُ البارزةُ للموتِ العرضيِ في الطّفولةِ، وثاني سبب بعد حوادثِ السّياراتِ.الحروق تُصنّفُ بحروق من الدرجة الأولى أو من الدرجة الثانية أو حروق من الدرجة الثالثة، مستندة على شدةِ الضرر على الجلدِ.*





*أنواع الحروق:*





*- حروق الدرجة الأولى، الأقل ضرراً من الثّلاثة،وتكون بسبب الماءِ الحارِ، البخار، أو من التعرض إلى أشعة الشمس الحارة. وحروق الدرجة الأولى تُسبّبُ بعض الأورام ,والاحمرار والألم. *





*- حروق الدرجة الثانية هي نتيجةَ الاتصال بالمواد الكيميائيةِ، والسوائل الحارة، أو من الملابس المحترقةَ.في حالة الحرق لون الجلد يتحول الى اللون الابيض او لون الكرزِ الأحمرِ، والحرق مؤلمُ جداً وتكون البثور عامةُ. *





*- حروق الدرجة الثالثة وهي حروق يُمكنُ أَنْ تَنْتجَ من الاتصال ِ بالسّوائلِ الحارةِ أو المواد الكيميائية، أو الكهرباء. وتسبب انسلاخ أو تفحم الجلد يُحتملُ أَنْ لأ يشعر الإنسان بالألم أو بقليل من الألم بسبب تضرر الأعصاب. *





*كل أنواع الحروق يَجِبُ أَنْ تُعاملَ بشكل سريع وذلك بتخفيف حرارة الجزء المحترق بغسلها من المواد الكيماوية.*





*ماذا نعمل في حروق الدرجة الأولى؟*





*- أسكب ماء بارد على المنطقة المحترقة حتى يخف الألم (إذا لم يتوفر الماء البارد استعمل أي سائل بارد) أو استعمل كمادة باردة نظيفة. *





*- ولكن لا تستعمل الثلج أو الزبده أو البودرة. *





*- إذا المنطقة المصابة صغيرة قم بتغطية المنطقة بقطعة شاش معقم. *





*- إذا كان الحرق أصاب منطقة العين أو الفم أو المناطق الحساسة يجب مراجعة الطبيب.*





*- أما حروقِ الدرجة الثانية والثالثةِ: اتبع تعليمات حروق الدرجة الأولى *





*- انزع جميع الملابس عن المنطقة المصابة عدا الملابس الملتصقة بالجلد. *





*- لا تضغط على البثور. *





*- دع المصاب يستلقي مع رفع المنطقة المصابة. *





*- اتصل بالإسعاف أو اخذ المصاب ألى هناك بسرعة لتلقي العلاج. *





*أما الحروق الكيميائية: *





*- لا تزيل أي من الملابس قبل أن تسكب الماء على المنطقة المصابة. *





*- إذا كانت المساحة المصابة صغيرةُ، يجب غسلها بكمية كثيرة من الماء الجاري لمدةِ 10 إِلى 20 دقيقةِ، وإذا كانت المساحة المصابة كبيرةُ أستعمل حوض الحمام. ثم قم بتغطيتها بالشاش المعقم واتصل بطبيبك للاستشارة. *





*- أما إذا كانت الحروق الكيميائية وصلت إِلى الفمِ أو العيون فأنها تَتطلّبُ تقييمَ طبيَ فوري بعد غسلها بالماء فسارع بالاتصال بالاسعاف.*





*نزيف الأنف والأسنان*





*- نزيف الانف: *





*وهو قد ينتج عن ضربه شديدة على الأنف أو ارتفاع فى درجة الحرارة أو من هم مصابون بسيولة فى الدم، ولإيقاف النزيف الأنفى..*





*يطلب من المصاب أن يضغط بإصبعه بشدة على الجزء الأسفل الطرى من الأنف، *





*يجلس المصاب فى الهواء الطلق ويكون رآسه مائلاً قليلاً إلى الأمام حتى لايسيل الدم إلى الحلق والحنجرة فيسبب له القىء.*





*حل كل الأربطة الضيقة حول رقبة المريض - إن وجد - يمكن استخدام كمادات ثلج أو مياه مثلجة فوق الأنف فهذا يساعد على انقباض الأوعية الدموية وإيقاف النزيف..*





*فى الحالات المستعصية تكسر حقنة أدرينالين فى رباط شاش على شكل فتيل ويوضع فى الأنف، ويتم التنبيه على المريض بعدم التمخط لبضع ساعات بعدها حتى لا يتكرر النزف.*





*- احترس: *





*- إذا كان السائل مائى القوام مُدمّم وذلك من الأُذن.*





*- إذا كان السائل نفس القوام مائى مخلوط بدم.*





*فأى من الحالتين قد تعنى كسر فى قاع الجمجمة وخاصة إذا حدث هذا بعد حادثة او سقوط من أعلى وهى حالة خطيرة 0 فلا تضيع الوقت فى إيقاف النزيف بقدر ماتهتم بنقل المصاب إلى المستشفى فى سرع وقت.*





*- نزيف الاسنان:*





*فى حالة استبدال الأسنان اللبنية للأطفال أو نتيجة صدمة للكبار قد تسقط أحد الأسنان.*





*فى هذه الحاله توضع قطعة قماش نظيفة أو قطن سميكة بين فكّى الأسنان ويستمر المصاب فى الضغط عليها ويكون سمك القطن بحيث لا يسمح للفكين بالتلامس ويتم تغيرر القطنة بأخرى إذا لم يتوقف النزيف وبعد التوقف لا يُسمح للمريض بغسل الفم حتى لاتتحرك الجلطة ويعود النزيف مرة اخرى.*





*- ملاحظات: *





*إذا لم يتوقف نزيف الجلد بالضغط يُربط الطرف المصاب فى موضع النزيف بمنديل أو رباط شاش ولا يُستعمل حبل أو خيط. يتم فك الرباط كل نصف ساعة للتأكد من إيقاف النزيف وحتى يُسمح للدم أن يُكمل دورته فى الطرف المصاب حتى لا يعانى الطرف المصاب من تلف نتيجة عدم وصول الدم إلية.*





*لاتستخدم البُن وما شابهه لإيقاف النزيف.*





*رفع الجزء المصاب كلما امكن ذلك إلا إذا كان هناك شك فى وجود كسر.*





*اهتم بالنظافة والتعقيم إذا لم يكن النزف خطيرًا ويَستدعى السرعة فى التعامل معه.*





*- لاتنسى أن استدعاء الطبيب فى حالة النزف الخطير أو نزيف الأنف والأذن ضرورى حتى وإن تمكنت من إيقافة.*





*- فكرة سريعة عن الدورة الدموية: *





*يقوم القلب بضخ الدم الذى يحمل الغذاء والأكسجين إلى جميع أجزاء الجسم وذلك خلال شبكة من الأنابيب تسمى الأوعية الدموية.*





*وتنقسم الأوعية الدموية إلى: *





*- الشرايين وهى التى تحمل الدم المؤكسد من القلب إلى كافة اجزاء الجسم، لذا نجد الدم لونة احمر زاهى (فاتح)، كما أنه يتدفق من الجرح بشكل يتزامن مع النبض.*





*- الشعيرات الدموية وهى الفروع الدقيقة النهائية للشرايين.*





*- الأوردة فهى تحمل الدم فى اتجاه عكسى من كافة أطراف الجسم إلى القلب حتى يتم أكسدته من جديد وتحميله بالغذاء لذا نجد لون الدم احمر قاتم لانة يحمل كمية اقل من الأكسجين كما أن الدم لا يتدفق بغزارة كما فى الشريان لأنة تحت ضغط أقل، إلا إذا تمزق وريد رئيسى.*





*وكلما دق القلب حدثت نبضة تدفع الدم داخل الأوعية الدموية (العروق) ويمكن تحسس النبضات فى بعض الأماكن مثل باطن رسغ اليد فى مكان يقع فوق الإبهام مباشرةً ويمكن تحسسه بإصبعى السبابة والوسطى.*





*وعدد النبضات فى الشخص البالغ حوالى 72 فى الدقيقة؛ أما عند الطفل حديث الولادة 120 فى الدقيقة؛ ويعتبر النبض السريع دليل على حدوث صدمة.*





*- كيف يتفاعل الجسم مع اصابات الجروح: *





*يحاول الجسم الحد من تدفق الدم فبشكل فورى تقريبًا تنقبض نهايات الأوعية الدموية التى لحق بها الأذى كما تتقلص الأوعية المجاورة حيث يقل تدفق الأوعية الدموية، لذا فى الجروح السطحية والبسيطة يمكن ان يتوقف الدم تلقائيًا.*





*هذا بالإضافة إلى تكوين جلطة عند الجرح من الدم المتدفق ويساعد على تكوين هذه الجلطة احتكاك الجرح بأى جسم غريب (مثل الشاش).*





*- مضاعفات الجروح والسحجات: *





*أولاً : التعرض للجراثيم والميكروبات مما يؤدى إلى إلتهابات بالجروح قد تترك أثرا فيما بعد.*





*ثانياً : التعرض للإصابة بمرض التيتانوس نظرا لدخول الميكروب فى الجرح.*





*ثالثا : النزيف الشديد يقلل من كمية الدم بالجسم وبالتالى هبوط بالضغط مما ينتج عنه هبوط بالدورة الدموية والموت فى الحالات الشديدة.*





*- كيفية التعامل مع الجروح؟ *





*أولاً : فى حالة الجرح البسيط أو السحجة (كشط للطبقات السطحية من الجلد تاركا منطقة طرية مسلوخة).*





*نظف يديك أولاً ثم ابدأ فى تنظيف الجرح بالقطن الطبى والمُطهر وذلك فى اتجاه من الجرح للخارج حتى لا يتلوث الجرح من المنطقة المحيطة.*





*ثانياً : استعمل شاشة لتخفيف الجرح ثم غطه بشاش (مُعقم إن وُجد) ثم ضَع فوق الشاش رباط مُحكم.*





*ثالثاً : فى جميع حالات الجروح لابد وأن يُعطى المريض بعدها فورًا حقنة التيتانوس. *





*الكدمات:*





*قد تكون الكدمة الشديدة مؤلمة جدًا؛ ويكون اللون الأزرق سببه نزيف من الأوعية الدموية الدقيقة تحت الجلد مما يؤدى إلى تورم فى المنطقة المحيطة بمنطقة الإصابة.*





*ولتخفيف الألم والتورم وتُغمس قطعة من القماش النظيف أو القطن فى ماء بارد وتعصر ثم توضع فوق الكدمة ولعدة مرات.*





*لايحتاج إلى غيارات ولا حقنة التيتانوس طالما لم يفتح الجلد.*





*النزيف الخطير:*





*حاول أن تبطىء النزيف بالضغط على الجرح أو حوله بقوة ويمكن استخدام (إيشارب) أو رباط شاش إذا توافر بسرعة وتستمر فى الضغط.*





*إذا لم يتوقف لا تنزع الرباط أو الإيشارب بل اتركة كما هو وضع فوقه رباط آخر ثم استمر فى الضغط.*





*إن أمكن قرّب حافتى الجرح إحداهما من الإخرى بالضغط عليهما جيدًا بالإبهام من جهة وباقى الأصابع من جهة أخرى وذلك إن لم يتواجد الرباط أو الإيشارب وهذا يتطلب الضغط لفترة طويلة.*





*ليكن المصاب مستلقيًا أفقيًا فى حالة الإصابة مع رفع الجزء المصاب إلى أعلى (الرجل او الزراع مثلاً) ليقل تدفق الدم بتقليل فعل الجاذبية الارضية؛ وبعد توقف النزيف لاتنزع الرباط وضمد الجرح جيدًا فوق الرباط.*





*- لا تهتم بالتعقيم والتطهير فى حالة النزف الشديد أما إذا رأيت الجرح بسيطًا فلا تنس التعقيم.*





*- لاتنس تطعيم التيتانوس.*




*المصدر : http://www.dahsha.com/viewarticle.php?id=2371*​


----------



## الروح النارى (9 يونيو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> اه كنت قريت كمان عن اسعافات لدغات الثعبان​
> 
> نربط قبل مكان اللدغة جامد عشان السم ميسريش فى الجسم​
> وبعدين نبدأ بمص الدم بماصة مخصصة ولو مش موجودة يبقى ببقنا​
> ...


 

*شـــــــــــكرااا ً*

**** تاسونى ****

*أضافة جميلة للموضوع*

*قوللى رايك فى عرض البوربوينت*
*الشرح بالرسم*


----------



## besm alslib (9 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع كتير مهم ومفيد*

*عنا احنا لما بنقدم على شهادة السواقه *

*لازم نعمل قبلها دورة الاسعافات الاوليه وناخد شهاده منها *

*والا مو مسموح بعمل الشهاده*



*اشكرك اخي على الموضوع فعلا كتير مهم بس بدو قلب قوي *

*الرب يبارك تعبك*​


----------



## الروح النارى (9 يونيو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *موضوع كتير مهم ومفيد*​
> 
> *عنا احنا لما بنقدم على شهادة السواقه *​
> *لازم نعمل قبلها دورة الاسعافات الاوليه وناخد شهاده منها *​
> ...


 


*شـــــــــكرااا*

**** besm alslib ****

*احياناً صاحب القلب القوى*
*يفضل عاجز لما يوجه موقف صعب*
*و صاحب القلب الضعيف يمد*
*ايدة للمساعدة*

*الموقف هو اللى يحدد*

*و نطلب من الرب المساعدة*
*و الرعاية*


----------



## elamer1000 (9 يونيو 2010)

*الف شكر *

*وتم التحميل*


*+++*​


----------



## الروح النارى (9 يونيو 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *الف شكر *​
> 
> *وتم التحميل*​
> 
> *+++*​


 
*شــــــكرااا ً*

**** elamer1000 ****​


----------



## النهيسى (9 يونيو 2010)

موضوع مهم ومتكامل ومفيد شكرااا جداااا​


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع مفيد ومهم اوى 
ميرسى لك كتير
سلام يسوع معك
*​


----------



## kalimooo (9 يونيو 2010)

جميل جداااا  اخي الروح

شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الروح النارى (12 يونيو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع مهم ومتكامل ومفيد شكرااا جداااا​


 

*شـــــــــكرااا ً*

**** ااالنهيسى *****


----------



## الروح النارى (12 يونيو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *موضوع مفيد ومهم اوى *
> 
> *ميرسى لك كتير*
> *سلام يسوع معك*​


 


*شـــــــــكرااا ً*

**** ديدى ****


----------



## الروح النارى (12 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا اخي الروح
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 

*شــــــــــــكرااا ً*

**** كليموووو ****


----------



## wbassem (8 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة الرب يعوض تعب المحبة


----------



## الروح النارى (12 يوليو 2010)

*


wbassem قال:



			شكرا على المعلومات القيمة الرب يعوض تعب المحبة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 


*شـــــــــــــكراااا*


*wbassem*

*



*​


----------



## tamav maria (14 يوليو 2010)

موضوع رائع
ومهم جدا 
يستحق التثبيت 




شكرا الروح الناري


----------



## الروح النارى (17 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> موضوع رائع
> ومهم جدا
> يستحق التثبيت
> ​شكرا الروح الناري


 


*شـــــــــــكرااا*

*نيـــتا*


*على تشجيعك*
*وكلامك الرااائع*

*



*​


----------



## حبة خردل (17 يوليو 2010)

*موضوع راااااااااااااااائع

خصوصاً ملف الـ Powerpoint

اكثر من راااااااااااائع​*


----------



## الروح النارى (18 يوليو 2010)

حبة خردل قال:


> *موضوع راااااااااااااااائع​*
> 
> *خصوصاً ملف الـ Powerpoint*​
> 
> *اكثر من راااااااااااائع*​


 

*شــــــــــــكرااا ً*
*حبه خردل*

*و مرورك الرااائع*








​


----------

